# Project New Beetle VR6TN (long)



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

The project is still very much in motion, some new developments will be posted in the next week or 2.
Darren
Project New Beetle VR6TN 
Sponsors: 
Yarrow Sport - Southbend Clutch - Autometer - Liberty Auto Plaza - Bogart Wheels - Creative Graphics

Objective:
To build the first sub 10 second Mk4 unibody chassis VW and compete in IDRC Quick class events.
Quite a few people have been following the development of the car to which some have recently suggested I make this a VWVortex Members car. 
The idea being not an original one, but a viable one none the less. 
The plan is for a small donation each member who expresses an interest will have their name or nickname permanantly added to the cars body panels. The suggestion has been $10 to $20.
Now you may feel this is just another car, but if you take a look at the progress of the car, you will see just how serious I am at reaching the projects goals.
I thank you for your time in reading this post, and to all those out there who chose to show either support or even well wishes, I thank you.
Darren

Below is a list of supporters.
*VarLordahl* 
*luigi1181* 
*FunkdubiousGTI* 
*stuex* 
*GTIturbo6400* 
*Jacob E* 
*Gary M* 
*pittbug* 
*GeoffVR6*
*Klifton K* 
*[email protected]*
*Brad*
[Modified by FYGTBUG, 12:48 AM 3-22-2003]

[Modified by FYGTBUG, 6:09 PM 4-7-2003]


[Modified by FYGTBUG, 12:19 AM 4-20-2003]


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

WOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I haven't been following the progress since you annouced you were going VR6T. Awesome. I'd be all for supporting it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







One silver bug to another!


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (gt2437)*

Not a mechanic, but if you don't already have the VR6, I would think a 24valve would be slightly, if not significantly better... but I could be wrong, like I said, not a mechanic


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (TTR BUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Not a mechanic, but if you don't already have the VR6, I would think a 24valve would be slightly, if not significantly better... but I could be wrong, like I said, not a mechanic[HR][/HR]​No you are right, and the 24V is very likely to be on the cards down the line, for now the 12V is the proven motor, and the one of choice at this time for power.


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Darren.. now you know that I'm down for this. Mind if I give you a twenty spot one of these weekend versus paying through paypal?


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (ramylson)*

Thats fine but I would rather keep it above board and do it through paypal, that way I can also show the account as it grows, and show that the funds are being dispersed correctly to the project.
Now I dont see why we couldn't also add a Venom logo also on the car, this will have to be talked about a little more....


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Another name added to the list.
Thanks for support, really appreciated.


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

I'll forward it to the list. Maybe we should sit down over a beer (good beer at that) and talk it out. There's a thread about another gtg on the 22nd in our little town.. maybe then?


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (ramylson)*

Sounds like a plan


----------



## BMGBeetle (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Good luck man, show the other imports that VWs can take it to a new level!


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (BMGBeetle)*

Thanks


----------



## FunkdubiousGTI (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

I don't post on here to often but I've been following this project from the beginning and would like to chip in. I also windsurf and am extremely impressed with your accomplishments in that. So anyways I'll send some money on over through Paypal. I can't wait to see this monster finished
-Mark


----------



## FunkdubiousGTI (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FunkdubiousGTI)*

Had a little problem with the Paypal so when you get a chance could you verify that you recieved my contribution. Thanks again


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FunkdubiousGTI)*

Got it Mark, appreciated.
Another name to the list.


----------



## protijy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

bump for S33Kness


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

You've got mail








Can't wait to see this beast running


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (stuex)*

1 more added........


----------



## Mackie-1604 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

First person who gives this guy money should be beaten to death.....


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (Mackie-1604)*

quote:[HR][/HR]First person who gives this guy money should be beaten to death.....[HR][/HR]​Please explain where this came from?


----------



## viciousvento (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (protijy)*


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

You got my support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (GTIturbo6400)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You got my support. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif[HR][/HR]​Thank you appreciated.


----------



## Mackie-1604 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

People should be giving 10-$20 to charity's to help kids have a warm place to sleep at night, not to you building a really FAST beetle.......


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (Mackie-1604)*

You have IM, however read from here first http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=579006&page=6 and you will see how this started.


----------



## Chet (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Wow that is a great project. More power to ya! Hope to see it out at Great Lakes some time soon. Any parts you want to sell from the 1.8T like exhaust? Local buyer = no shipping bs


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (Chet)*

Hmmm...... there's not alot left of my old baby........ I do have a 3" under body cat back for cheap........Kinda not for a car that wants to be quiet though.
I hope to hit GLD sometime in late may for some shakedown runs, though I actually want to keep it on the hush, so I am going to see if we can do some runs before the track opens at night during the week. I have to talk to the guys there.
I hope to actually be working there this year part time. So maybe that will add a little to the possibility.
We'll see. But for sure you'll see it there at least once, though this car wont be an every week thing.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

IM me with a address i can send money too, i dont work paypal because i mess it up wau too much


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (vweuroracer)*

Ok guys
Here is the transcript of a conversation I have had with one particular member.
Due to this I think it is only right that I go back to my original plan, and do this for myself. 
With that in mind, I will be returning all the donations I have received over the last day.
Many thanks again to all well wishers.
Transcript :
(8:13 PM 2-5-2003) FYGTBUG: hey what was this comment all about?
First person who gives this guy money should be beaten to death.....
(9:31 PM 2-5-2003) Mackie-1604: I just think that asking people for money to support your "project" is in really bad taste.....
(9:32 PM 2-5-2003) Mackie-1604: People should be giving 10-$20 to charity's to help kids have a warm place to sleep at night, not to you building a really FAST beetle.......
(9:32 PM 2-5-2003) Mackie-1604: People should be giving 10-$20 to charity's to help kids have a warm place to sleep at night, not to you building a really FAST beetle.......
(9:34 PM 2-5-2003) FYGTBUG: I agree, I did do this because I wanted to do this, I am sinking alot of my own money into it, alot of my own money. The idea was put up by several other texers.
(9:34 PM 2-5-2003) FYGTBUG: ooops meant to say didn't
(9:36 PM 2-5-2003) FYGTBUG: anyway, here's my thoughts, if you really have a problem with this just say so and I will kill the post and refund all the money, 1 person is all I need to stop this happening. On the other hand if you think the thoughts and wisshes of other texers are there choice, then we'll will leave it as it is, it's in your court.
(1:24 AM 2-6-2003) Mackie-1604: you know man, I put 5k into my car.....I'm happy with it....and if you wanna put 20k, 50k, 100k into your car, thats fine too.....but don't ask people to give you money, I think that's horrible....
(1:25 AM 2-6-2003) Mackie-1604: how bout you do this! People that donate to you, 50% of their donation goes to a Charity for Kids, that you pick out.....so something good comes out of what you are doing, not just some fast car......you know man? We can do so much to help others, why not use your kick ass idea to help others too?!
(1:51 AM 2-6-2003) FYGTBUG: Look
I'll be honest with you, I dont know how to reply to the suggestion you have made, I dont know whether to tell you about what goes on behind my closed doors when it comes to charity. I will tell you this, 6 members of my family on my Fathers side have died from cancer over the last 8 years, my own Father just last September. I have been a member of the UK's Cancer research fund for the last 7 years. Before I came to the US, I was part of whatis known as the Edwards Rainbow Center in my home town of Bradford, a center my Father raised over 20,000 ponds to build in a local deprived area, so that young kids can maybe have a nicer day.....
(1:52 AM 2-6-2003) FYGTBUG: ponds=pounds......irratated typing
(1:56 AM 2-6-2003) FYGTBUG: Seriously, these donations are the choice of the texers, if you want to set my car up as a way to raise money for charity.....feel free I'll support it, if you want to see money raised from my project for charity.....I'll support it, but dont tell people who chose to do this, and were NOT in anyway asked by me for money, to do with their money, I'll say it again, this was their idea, not mine, they want to see me make the goals.......
(1:57 AM 2-6-2003) FYGTBUG: There is no personal gain for me, apart from a feeling of acheivement on my part, to do something I have never done.
(2:00 AM 2-6-2003) FYGTBUG: So yeah if you want to use me and my car to raise money for a charity, then feel free to do so, I will support it to the fullest, but ask those who are donating to decide what they want to donate to, don't tell me to do it, I already in my own persoanl life do more than you know
(11:56 AM 2-6-2003) Mackie-1604: Just quit using people, regardless of who suggested it......don't use that as an excuse to fund your car project
(12:31 PM 2-6-2003) FYGTBUG: Look amn I am not using people.....so stop getting off on thinking I am, I looked up your recent posts, and your not exactly the bain of all godly endevour are you.......
(12:50 PM 2-6-2003) Mackie-1604: ok dude.....You are pathetic, and just using people to build a car........hopefully people will realize that and not send you a dime.
(12:59 PM 2-6-2003) FYGTBUG: OK fine. You get what you want. I am going to make a new post sometime this afternoon, and return all the money, just for you mate.
Wouldn't want you to think I was some kind of scam artist.....
But just out of curiosity, what type of respnse did you give to BilyT last year when this was also suggested as a way to raise money for his car, or for the US Rally Golf last year when they charged $40 to people to put their names on that car........
Just a thought.
By the way I have never felt so insulted as I do right now.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Once again thanks for the suport guys.
Refunds processed


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Who is this person to say where ppl can and can't donate their money? This is a voluntary thing, noone's forced to donate money... noone's being denied any products or services by not donating. I don't think this idea should be scrapped because someone doesn't agree with it.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

"I'll give ya $20 If I can put my name or a slogan on the rear bumper!"
"quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll give ya $20 If I can put my name or a slogan on the rear bumper! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
you know, you could do what the VW Rally car did last year and charge a set amount ($40 IIRC) to put the donator's name as a small decal on a particular side of hte hood, or part of hte bumper, or something. Have a section for vortex names, and I bet people would donate. It would be like a Vortex-built car... It would be cool!"
"Thats actually a great idea. Think about it. 100 people giving $10 each is $1000 right there for free, just for a list of 100 names on say the side of your car... not a bad deal.
There have been some BMW projects like these, where people just donated some money, and they go thier name on the car for shows, pretty slick idea."
all these without a response from darren. it was the idea of the poeple. i for one am not going to let 'Mackie-1604' bad mouth darren like this. saying that he should instead give all the money back or to charity. if thats his argument, should all campanies that do sponsorships just stop doing this and give their money to charity? thats all this is, its a vortexer sponsorship of this car. im not against giving to charity, many people give to charity as well, but they dont go announcing that they do, they feel no need. here tho, im gonna tell you straight out that im gonna keep up with this, whether my name goes on the car or not. and if its not with a bunch of vortexers, darren will get a sponsorship deal from the newly formed TJ GANNON, INC.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (stuex)*

Oh dont worry the project isn't scrapped it will still be done.
I think we should leave it to Vortex members to dicide if they want to make this a Vortex supported car.
If they do, then so be it.
I suggest someone other than myself approaches the Vortex heads and see if they will give approval. If so then great, if not then it will still happen.
Thanks again for the support Stuex.


----------



## luigi1181 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (stuex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who is this person to say where ppl can and can't donate their money? This is a voluntary thing, noone's forced to donate money... noone's being denied any products or services by not donating. I don't think this idea should be scrapped because someone doesn't agree with it.[HR][/HR]​i agree with him... im sorry, but that is wrong, he got upset becuase people donated to your cause. i really do want to see you finish the beetle...


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (vweuroracer)*

Thanks TJ


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks again for the support Stuex.[HR][/HR]​You're welcome... oh.. and you have another donation from me


----------



## Fast Bumpers (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (stuex)*

I don't understand why people have problems with this??
1st off hes ask vortex member if they want to "sponcer" him, they get theyre name on the car in return.
To some of you its not a deal you would take, ok thats fine. But people should be allowed to spend theyre $$ any way they want, if they wanna support a guy building a fast bug then hey go for it, if you want to spend that money to donate to a chairity then hey thats fine too.
But to im him and say what hes doing is horrible is wrong. He is actuality isnt doing anything hes giving people the opportunity to help out the project and get a lil credit for it.
So if this is wrong Id hate to think of what you would tell all the nascar, ralley, F1.... well basically all profesional racing teams?
Oh but no you dont have a problem with that now do you? Why not whats the difference


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (Fast Bumpers)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But to im him and say what hes doing is horrible is wrong. He is actuality isnt doing anything hes giving people the opportunity to help out the project and get a lil credit for it.
So if this is wrong Id hate to think of what you would tell all the nascar, ralley, F1.... well basically all profesional racing teams?
Oh but no you dont have a problem with that now do you? Why not whats the difference














[HR][/HR]​exactly, im not donating to him, im sponsoring him!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let stop beating the dead horse now. 


[Modified by vweuroracer, 4:23 PM 2-6-2003]


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (vweuroracer)*

Well guys all I can say is........Thanks for the none stop support








I am leaving all choices up to you guys, I'm just going to get this car finished and built, and as they say every little bit of support helps, be it product, money or even a greasy pair of hands.
It's going to happen one way or another.
Thanks again
Darren


----------



## bhanse4 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Whatever I want to do with my money should be my choice, not someone who says they don't believe in it. Seriously what is the big deal with 20 bucks? This guy getting his panties in a bundle is absurd. Darren if you change your mind i will send you another 20 bucks. Bump for a wisconsin dubber making history http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (bhanse4)*

Thanks man.....
I am just leaving up to you guys, it's gonna get done anyway.
Anyone who wants to sponsor the car is welcome to do so, and anyone that does will get the same fair advertising on the car as all other sponsors.
In the mean time, I got get me some more of the parts I need together to get this finished.......


----------



## Mackie-1604 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

I never BAD MOUTHED him, I just told him how I felt, and I did it in a PRIVATE MESSAGE WINDOW, NOT ON THE POST.......
I SUGGESTED that he setup some type of Fund, so half of all donations, that came in, would be given ot a charity to help out somebody LESS fortunate then ourselves, with our rich, spolied asses building cars that are ridiculously fast and extravegent. Pardon the spelling errors....
Now he came on FULL STRONG with me, so I came on FULL BACK....
All I asked, is when he PETETIONS people for money, maybe he can think of SOMEBODY ELSE then himself, when people are giving their hard earned money to a EGO BOOSTING PROJECT such as this.
People wonder why other nations think we are selfish disgusting people, and this is exactly why.
I'm not perfect, nor is anyone else, but when I see such disgusting displays of money wasting, I have to say something.
I don't see people like VENTODAN, and other honorable long time VORTEXER's with EXPENSIVE projects asking people for money.......
That's my .02
And I'm done with this thread. Love me, hate me, I don't care, I only have to live with myself, and what you people think doesn't affect me. This person obviously was very concerned with what I thought, so that makes me think he knew it was wrong to ask people for money when no good is really coming from his car being built, but to make himself look good.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (Mackie-1604)*

look please I am as tired of this as you are.
But please understand, I didn't ask anyone for money, they offered, in return for getting their names on the car, it was their idea.


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (vweuroracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]let stop beating the dead horse now.[HR][/HR]​oh yeah. . . 
we said our word, he has the right to reply, now lets make-up and forget all this


[Modified by vweuroracer, 8:48 PM 2-6-2003]


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN*

Hey folks, 
after long deliberation, on my part atleast, and due to several emails and messages I have received over the past 24 hours.
I have decided to continue with the wishes of the vortex members who started this idea.
To which you will see a few more names have been added to the list.
I will say this though, be it in the form of donations, well wishes, critisism, guideance or a set of greasy hands helping to finish the project, I thank all of you. Every little peice of encouragement I get makes this crazy project worth while.
Thanks guys
Darren


----------



## Mackie-1604 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Good Luck with Everything......
I hope we get a dub in the 9s
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (Mackie-1604)*

Thanks 
Appreciated


----------



## 80vwpickup (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

First off last week when i meet you, you're a cool guy. I like the idea of peoples names on the car, its something i wouldnt mind being apart of, and if you want to make donations to charity with it do it after the car is done and your making money with the car, i dont think that would be a bad idea, and when i get some money, i will send some your way


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (80vwpickup)*

Thanks man, it was good meeting you too.
You'll have to stop by some time an check it out.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Everything is back up and running, I just sent a request to the heads at VWVortex to see if we can make this official.

I would like to point out that I am totally serious about this and am willing to make the car available for shows, and other gatherings where possible. Also that I really do want to make this come together as a car supported by those who wish to be part of it, and not because of the money, which will help for sure, but because I think it would be pretty damn cool to see a gathering of names on the hood of the car, who if you think about it will get to cross the 1/4mile mark before I do








In fact what I think would be really sweet is to actually get as many of the supporters together at Waterfest and actually have them sign their names on the car so that the signwriter can then trace them and make it permanant.
What do you think?
Thanks for checking in.
Darren


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Bump with update to page 1


----------



## GeoffVR6 (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

I would be honered to support your goal even if it means less $ for my own projects. I believe in your serious mind set and dedication to your project. I'll never forget meeting you at Bugfest 02'. Thanks for the "Light" tips!
-Geoff


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (GeoffVR6)*

Thanks Geof, see you maybe at Bugfest 03? Unless it crosses with Waterfest? Either way sure we'll meet again.
Thanks again
Darren


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (Mackie-1604)*

"I don't see people like VENTODAN, and other honorable long time VORTEXER's with EXPENSIVE projects asking people for money......."
Uh, I hate to be the one to bring you back down to reality, but we all need help. I have over $15,000 in my car and I have been asking for help lately to bring the car to the next level from potential sponsors and getting it I might add. I would love to see my stores' name on the car. I read the IM and he did not get lippy, I suggest you step down from the soapbox.....There are allot of really nice cars here and they all were given some help in one way or another....I all over this....email me and we will work out the details..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vweuroracer (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (Blownaway)*

my bad! boo to the guy who wrote the quote!


[Modified by vweuroracer, 11:13 PM 2-16-2003]


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (vweuroracer)*

There's nothing wrong with asking for sponsor donations. If you can't get the money, you ask for some funding, it's as simple as that. I'll be sending money myself, and hope to make it to Waterfest as well


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (ASurroca)*

Thanks for the support


----------



## WSTRLNG (May 15, 1999)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Check out http://www.motortrend.com/features/performance/112_0106_beetle/index1.html 
or
http://www.hpamotorsport.com/


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (WSTRLNG)*

Yep thats the HPA Beetle, not quite what I am doing


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Yo D,
Been off the Tex for awhile........so how did that engine turn out?? 
Sorry if you have already written this somewhere else, but I haven't read ALL the threads...
How is the sponsorship going?
Drop me a line sometime, would love to hear how your project is proceeding









chris collier
C2 Motorsports


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (collier)*

You got mail


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope everything goes perfectly for ya, and I can't wait to see this mean machine! I met you as well at Bugfest with Geoff and believe that you can do this! (I also learned about how our US beer is piss compared to what's across the pond







)
next time I see you I'll donate to the cause... Paypal and I just don't get along


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (Schnell-Corrado)*

hey man thanks for the good wishes








I have discovered polish beer now too


----------



## GreenA3 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

I just started my first swap. An A2 VR6. Of course this is no longer a big deal or anything. Most certainly not like a 10 second turbo VR, and a Beetle at that. But I know exactly how you feel when it comes to getting funds for the project. I am 18, bring in only about $1,400 or so a month. Most of it goes to the Jetta.
I love being out back with the car. I know how you must feel waiting for that bug to be finished. Best of luck bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

TTT because this is a great initiative. You have my support and a little donation to help you out. Keep at it man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN ([email protected])*

Thanks for the support guys, it's always good to hear good luck wishes while this project is coming along, had a couple of set backs this week, but nothing I cant get over and sort out.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Thanks Klifton.....
Another name to the list.
Latest addition news.
Just picked up the transmission today, stripped and ready to go out to cryo treating and rebuild with stronger gears.
Thanks
Jason at http://www.mobileoneinc.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Darren, did you receive my 15 bucks?


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN ([email protected])*

Yes I just got it, thanks, very much appreciated.
Your name is added to the list.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Yo D,
Did you get my 100,000 transfer to your paypal.com account?

chris


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (collier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yo D,
Did you get my 100,000 transfer to your paypal.com account?

chris[HR][/HR]​Not yet Chris


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Yo D,
Did you get my 100,000 transfer to your paypal.com account?

chris
Not yet Chris







[HR][/HR]​
I will send some $$$ your way as soon as I get my IRS tax refund...I want you to succeed in your project for ALL of us Beetle owners.
GO!







GO!







GO!







GO!







GO!







GO!


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (collier)*

Thanks Chris
I appreciate yours and everyones support to help bring this project full term.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

One more added to the list of Vortex supporters
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good seeing you tonight Brad, and again thanks man


----------



## BestVwClub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Hi,
I've been talking to Mad Mike the Stud Bug Rally production car about sponsorship stuff---He has a buy name on car program @ $10.00 will good support and no flak about it... The plan is to make a poster later with all the names and a racing shot of the car. Do what pays and your comforable with..
Tried to finish my car all Solo front start to finish and know exactly how the budget goes in 1k blocks, a few k would see me done in no time. Wish it was avalible, donation sponsorship deosn't sound as bad : when the will to finish is higher than the budget.








no way the charger will be on mine at this years roswell race....
Frigging car looks awsome!!! Do what it takes to finish
I say


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]One more added to the list of Vortex supporters
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good seeing you tonight Brad, and again thanks man







[HR][/HR]​Ya.. it's been to long since I've seen you guys. Good thing spring/summer is here.. more good time to be had. Get it done man.. just get it done.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (ramylson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Ya.. it's been to long since I've seen you guys. Good thing spring/summer is here.. more good time to be had. Get it done man.. just get it done.







[HR][/HR]​Well dont be so scarce this year man, I mean for one thing your going to have to teach me how to auto cross in an automatic honda LOL


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

That's fair.. as long as I get a ride. Remember, I weight a buck nothing..








j/k.. I should definitely be around more this year. One of these nights I'd like to stop down by the shop as well.. reallly want to see the beast in all of it's glory.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (ramylson)*

Final bump for anyone wishing to be part of the sponsorship program.
Thanks to all those who have joined the project. See page 1 for the list.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

One last time.........
I predict 2 to 3 more months of hard work all being well and the car will be ready, all long as current goals are met







Some more very exciting developments are in the process of coming to pass, I'll tell all about them when confirmed


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Project New Beetle VR6TN (FYGTBUG)*

Just thought I would throw this up there, car is getting close to being done and I didn't want you to thik I had forgot about those who have shown support.
Cheers folks, see you at a track real soon.
Check the sig for all the latest


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Yeah I was wondering about you the other day Fygt. I am patiently awaiting the outcome of this beautiful beast!


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Brown E)*

Wow! This is gonna be awesome!! I'f i had a well paying job and some extra doe laying around, i would support you. Sorry!








Any chance you'd be making a big tour with this? I'd love to see it. I know Treffen is coming up near Chicago!


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: (CK98Beeetle)*

The plan is to have it fired up and running for Treffen though there will still be alot of work to do after that


_Modified by FYGTBUG at 3:51 PM 7-31-2003_


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

You must take a video of the car! Damn I am eagerly awaiting now of this BEEEEEEEEEEETLE to take off!


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

long live vr6t beetle


----------

